# Race to Sub-X on Redi Cube!



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 20, 2019)

This thread is similar to Ciparo's Race to Sub-X on 3x3. Every week I will post 12 scrambles for Redi Cube generated by cstimer. Anyone can join, just set a goal, and post your times and ao12. Every week I will post a list of graduates who have met their goal three weeks in a row. Good Luck!

Scrambles for Week 1:
*1) F f R' b r' f' B' R' b r F l f' F R L' f b F L'*
*2) l' b' l' r B R f l' L F B R' r' l R' f' r' R b' F'*
*3) b l F' L r B' l R L r' F B R b' F' L f R B' l'*
*4) R r R r' R' l F L b F L l b' R l' b' F' R l B*
*5) l' L' l F b L l B' R b' B' r' R f L F' l' r' B L'*
*6) L R' l L' B l b F l R B' F L f' l' F' b' f F' f*
*7) b' F l L F f' R l b l' f' b B L B' R l' L B l'*
*8) f L R B L B r' l' f L B' r R l b' L f' B' b r'*
*9) f L b' F' l' L f' B l' R b' B L' B' R b' r' l' R' L*
*10) L F L R' B l' R' r B' L' f' F L f b F r' f b' r'*
*11) B F L' b l' R f' F l' R' r' f' r F' R F' l' r R L*
*12) l' r' R' f' r f R' r' l' L l' R L f b l b' B' r f*


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Goal: Sub-18*

1. 15.210
*2. (29.984)*
*3. (12.704)*
4. 17.065
5. 17.949
6. 16.483
7. 21.402
8. 26.027
9. 15.144
10. 20.452
11. 17.047
12. 12.778

*Ao12: 17.956*

A decent average for me, even though I only barely made my goal.


----------

